# RDFS - Inferenz



## oSnake (11. Jun 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

es gab kein RDF Unterforum, deshalb habe ich es mal bei XML untergepackt, da es ja aufeinander aufbaut. 

Leider verstehe ich absolut nicht die Inferenz bei RDF Tripeln nicht.

Was sind in asserted triples und was inferred triples und wo liegt hier der Unterschied?


----------



## mihe7 (11. Jun 2018)

Vorab: Ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich mich mit RDF beschäftigt habe, daher sind meine Aussagen mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Asserted triples sind explizit formulierte Triples. Inferred Triples sind logisch abgeleitete Triple.

Du schreibst z. B. ein Triple ":hans rdf:type foaf:\person." (Backslash bitte wegdenken, wurde nur eingefügt, weil sonst ein Smiley erscheint) Das wäre dann ein asserted triple. Weil foaf:\person Subklasse von foaf:Agent ist, gilt implizit ":hans rdf:type foaf:Agent", ohne dass das explizit formuliert werden müsste. Das Triple ":hans rdf:type foaf:Agent" ist dann ein inferred triple.


----------



## Flown (11. Jun 2018)

http://www.cs.rpi.edu/academics/courses/fall07/semantic/CH5.pdf


----------



## oSnake (2. Jul 2018)

Mir liegt folgendes Schema vor:
<http://example.org/#a>
<http://example.org/#b>
<http://example.org/#c>.

<http://example.org/#b>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#domain>
<http://example.org/#a>.

<http://example.org/#a>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#subClassOf>
<http://example.org/#c>.

<http://example.org/#b>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#subClassOf>
<http://example.org/#a>.

<http://example.org/#b>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#type>
<http://example.org/#a>.

Wir sollen nun überprüfen ob folgende Trippel inferierbar sind.

<http://example.org/#a>
<http://example.org/#b>
<http://example.org/#c>.

Ja, weil trivial.

<http://example.org/#b>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#type>
<http://example.org/#c>.

Ja, weil b der selbe typ ist wie [a] und [a] ist eine Subclass von [c].

<http://example.org/#c>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#type>
<http://example.org/#a>.

Nein.

<http://example.org/#b>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#subClassOf>
<http://example.org/#c>.

Ja, weil [a] eine subClass von [c] ist und b eine subClass von [a].

<http://example.org/#a>
<http://w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#type>
<http://example.org/#a>.

Ja.



Liege ich mit meinen Vermutungen richtig?


----------

